# Army.ca Subscriptions Now Available



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Nov 2004)

All,

Starting today, Army.ca subscriptions are now available for all members. In a nutshell, subscriptions are $30 annually, and subscribers are entitled to a few extra features on the site. New subscribers also get a free Army.ca t-shirt mailed to them ($24 normally), and the new batch just arrived!

More information can be found here:

http://army.ca/subscribe/

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Infanteer (9 May 2005)

Just to reinforce what Bruce said, one reason why the last outage was resolved quickly is that Mike had access to funds from memberships to buy an important part for the server to run this site.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2009)

Folks, with the new upgrade problems slowly being worked out, now would be a nice time to get on the subscriber wagon and/ or buy some  milnet.ca swag.

Mike spends his own time and frequentally his own money keeping this site on the air and free of "pop-ups".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2009)

Folks, just a quick update to say that an order of Tan Army.ca t-shirts has arrived, so we're well stocked again. Prices haven't changed since 2004, subscriptions are still $30 and shirts are $24 S&H included. Thanks advance for your support, it's what keeps things moving along here.

One quick note: Starting this Friday I'm on vacation for almost 3 weeks. If you place your orders quickly, I can get them out before I go. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

Mike:

As discussed in a different thread - I just took a fairly heavy financial "hit".  HOWEVER, I'm workin' the phone and will probably have turned it around by the time your vacation is done.  

I have a plush monkey sitting in the corner who needs an "Army.ca" T-shirt - God willing and the creek don't rise - I'll be placing an order on your return.

Have a good time on your vacation.


Roy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2009)

Thanks Roy... and I should also state that there's no need to feel obliged. The subscription service allows those who are able to show their support in a definitive way. I recognize there are a lot of reasons why that's not going to work for everyone. Frankly, I'd be just as happy if folks talked to their local businesses/kit shop/whatever about advertising on Army.ca. That keeps the money in the pockets of our users and still allows us to move forward. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## leroi (4 Aug 2009)

Thank your for the update Mr. Bobbitt and for all your hard work on the site.
Have a wonderful vacation! :nod:


----------



## oldmtler (30 Sep 2009)

I've been lurking on the site for quite a while now.  I recently decided it was time to register since I've found the site very helpful and enjoyable to read.
With my wifes' kind permision I've decided to become a subscriber.  I'll be mailing a cheque out in the morning. I no longer am using credit cards thanks to a Mr Earl Jones.


----------



## kratz (30 Sep 2009)

You'll get lots of army.ca swag to advertise the site around your place   and many warm welcomes in the Subscribers discussion area in a little while.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Sep 2009)

The support of our subscriber base has kept us going for several years now... so... THANKS!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2011)

Folks,

Just wanted to make a quick post here and see if I can drum up some support for the site. Unfortunately, our expenses have risen steadily over the years and we are at a spot where we need to raise a bit more cash or scale back our hosting plan. The need is not huge, a few more subscribers will see us through the end of August so I thought I would solicit some support from folks that may be on the fence about a paid subscription.

Unlike the gas companies, the cost of an Army.ca subscription hasn't changed since they were first introduced 7 years ago. In fact, Subscriptions now come with an Army.ca 'Battle Badge' and temporary tattoos in addition to the shirt. Of course, you still get all the other benefits of being a Subscriber, plus you're helping to keep things ticking along smoothly here.

Alternatively, if you haven't tried it yet, the Afghan Ops Facebook game - which is free to play - is also a good way to support the site, for those who enjoy a bit of gaming.

If you have any questions please ask me or any Subscriber... I'm sure they'd be happy to discuss the details with you. Thanks to all our subscribers new and old for keeping us going!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2011)

Done!

Thank you Mike for the years of enjoyment, this site has given me!

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2011)

Done


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2011)

I think a subscription works out to less than a dime a day.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Aug 2011)

Yep, renewed for another year.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2011)

A PayPal gift inbound - thanks for all the time and hard work, Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2011)

Thanks so much guys, your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Aug 2011)

Done, with that interac e-mail transfer thingie.  Sure hope I got it right!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2011)

You did, thanks PPCLI Guy!


----------



## GAP (3 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to make a quick post here and see if I can drum up some support for the site. Unfortunately, our expenses have risen steadily over the years and we are at a spot where we need to raise a bit more cash or scale back our hosting plan. The need is not huge, a few more subscribers will see us through the end of August so I thought I would solicit some support from folks that may be on the fence about a paid subscription.
> 
> ...



He will never come outright ask for support...this is about as strong as it gets, but I have no hesitation in saying that if you use the site, help defray the expenses incurred.....take out a membership!!!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Aug 2011)

I agree with GAP. I have it on very good authority that Mike Bobbitt hated to make a public appeal yesterday, but he realized that it was coming down to either that or scaling things back on the web hosting services, and he didn't want to end up doing that.

We all use this "free" service, but Mike Bobbit pays for it in time, obviously, but also out of his pocket. Some of us, the hard working and long suffering moderators, help with some of the work but we can all help with the money.


----------



## yoman (3 Aug 2011)

After being a member of this site for nearly 7 years and 35% of my life I have decided that it was time to subscribe. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Aug 2011)

Just a thought on this:

Hi everyone, my name is Hammer Sandwich, and I'm an "_army.ca_"-a-holic....
I had been frequenting the site for awhile, (recreationally)....enjoying it...getting great info, and great laughs.

I ended up tacking army.ca to my "favourites" bar.
Kept reading, kept enjoying....visited a little more each day....

Once it got to the point where I ended up checking army.ca before my email, I knew I had a problem..

In all seriousness, this site is the tits, but the features that the regular site offers are _ridiculous_, and a subscription only increases the awesome.



Embrace the awesome.


----------



## cavalryman (4 Aug 2011)

Embrace the awesome indeed


----------



## Northalbertan (4 Aug 2011)

You can count on another renewal from me as well.  Just a completely awsome site.  Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2011)

Thanks to everyone who supported the site through subscriptions and donations. We are now firmly back on track and I am even able to give humble beginnings to a project which was on the back burner. I really appreciate the help and it was encouraging to see some new faces amongst the usual group of supporters. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Sep 2011)

Hammer Sandwich likes this.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Dec 2011)

A quick update here. First off, thanks to all our continued supporters. We literally could not do this without your help!

Over the last week or so I've been squeezing the finances and trying to make sure we don't fall short. I was on the verge of putting out another call when we landed another advertiser, so we are in the black for Dec now.  Please take a moment to check into our advertisers if you see an ad that piques your interest. Likewise, if you know of a local business, kit shop, retailer, etc. that could benefit from advertising to our military audience here, please direct them to http://Army.ca/ads. Our prices are very reasonable and (as we have found out this month) sometimes advertisers can make the difference!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Feb 2012)

Mike,

I just dropped off a cheque for $100 in the mailbox [didn't want to post this until I did as I wouldn't want to find it in my car 4 months later again :facepalm:] so just add that to my subscription.

I miss your crappy beer..................

Bruce


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2012)

I just been asking my contacts if they are interested in the ad program. Watch and shoot.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks Bruce, it's much appreciated, as always. If you think you miss my crappy beer, you should taste the stuff available to me now. You would weep tears of barley and hops, it is truly amazing.

TN I appreciate your support and getting the word out. I recognize that I do a crappy job of marketing this place so word of mouth is invaluable.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Dec 2012)

Folks, a quick reminder that orders placed now will still arrive before Christmas, if you're looking for a gift for that special someone.  If you want to pick up a subscription as a gift, just PM me and I will set it up. In the mean time, there are still a good selection of Army.ca t-shirts available at the store.

I'm pushing this in part because we have lost a few subscribers in the last month or so, in part because our coffers are getting bare (we have enough to cover expenses through Jan, so it is not an emergency) and in part because our backup server* died yesterday. So, if you're on the fence about some Army.ca swag or have been thinking about supporting the site through a subscription (which gets you swag anyway) now is a good time. 

Not sure if a subscription is a good value for you? Check out the official Time You Have Wasted at Army.ca page and see how much a subscription would cost per hour spent here. 

Thanks and Merry Christmas all!

* That's where the site data is backed up, and it acts as our warm standby in case something bad happens to the primary server.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the generous donations, subscriptions and support, we are well on our way to replacing the backup server! I did note (as always) that there were a lot of the same faces stepping up. Here's hoping we can 'hook' a few new subscribers as well. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jan 2013)

Just a quick note to say 'thanks' to all our existing subscribers out there. We've had a few recent renewals and that support has been instrumental in keeping the lights on.

Kudos to you guys!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sythen (30 Jan 2013)

I couldn't find any info on search, but I recently changed credit card companies. Seeing as I am super lazy and forgetful, how can I update my info so my subscription keeps automatically renewing?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jan 2013)

It's all done via PayPal, so if your info is current there, it's all set.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Sythen (30 Jan 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's all done via PayPal, so if your info is current there, it's all set.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



ok thanks!


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Feb 2013)

Figured I had more then received my money's worth for this site. Subscription sent via e-mail transfer.


----------

